# 3" net pots. what size hole saw?



## whatapothead (Mar 4, 2009)

was at lowes yesterday picking up stuff for my grow and need to get a hole saw to cut holes in the top of my rubbermaids.

i was told to get a 2 7/8" hole saw... they only had 2 3/4" or 3" 

any input on this?

here are the pots i ordered. http://www.hydroempire.com/store/popup_image.php/pID/256


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Mar 4, 2009)

well man messure the inside of your net pot if its 3 inches then get the 3 inch one .......dont messure the top of the net pot just the insidetop.....so that little the lips will catch on the box and hold the net in place get it .....


----------



## whatapothead (Mar 4, 2009)

forgot to say... i don't have the pots yet... dude... haha


----------



## vancity420 (Mar 6, 2009)

get some pots first bro, i just went through this a couple weeks ago. turn the net pot upside down then measure the width of the bottom i have to double check but im pretty sure 3'' hole saw is perfect for it.


----------



## whatapothead (Mar 6, 2009)

yea my clones wont be ready for a couple weeks and pots are supposed to get here on wednesday.


----------



## planetfonz (Mar 11, 2009)

i have 80mm netpots (i cant be bothered looking up what that is in inches sorry) and i could only find a 72mm hole saw BUT i did however manage to find a drillbit that was designed for grinding metal.. it looks like a little round sharpening stone. so i used that and enlarged the holes to my correct size very easily. saved heaps of time and was very cheap.. check your hardware store


----------



## AeroKing (Mar 11, 2009)

The General Hydroponics 3" net cups use a 2 7/8" holesaw. Other cups may use a different size. Check at smaller hardware stores, big box stores probably won't have them.


----------



## Jobo (Mar 11, 2009)

Im pretty sure the cups i got are 3 inches and I use a 3 inch hole saw. Theres a lip around the edge of the cups that makes it bigger than 3 inches so it wont fall through.


----------



## smokeitd (Mar 11, 2009)

i traced the lid with a compass and scored the lid with a utility a few times, then applied to pressure, the cut-out popped out and perfect round hole.

also easier to make a few different size holes without needing a different hole saw for each hole.

a saw is maybe easier but i didn't feel like going to homedepot and i didn't feel like buying a holesaw either.


----------

